# Please, can we just keep this a European travel thread ?



## mav (Jul 13, 2020)

Rome's empty streets reveal a tourism industry in crisis
					

With visitors from America (where coronavirus is raging) banned from Europe, Italy is suffering even further from the economic fallout of the pandemic




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 14, 2020)

Perfect time to go. If I wasn't already booked up for Mallorca and Barcelona I'd be off. One of my favourite cities in the world and even better without the crowds.


----------



## mav (Jul 14, 2020)

We are supposed to head to Venice mid Sept to mid Oct. Hope the borders open by then.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 18, 2020)

mav said:


> We are supposed to head to Venice mid Sept to mid Oct. Hope the borders open by then.



Extremely unlikely that Americans will be allowed much of anywhere outside the US anytime soon.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 20, 2020)

mav said:


> We are supposed to head to Venice mid Sept to mid Oct. Hope the borders open by then.


Its changing every day . Spain just had a surge in numbers so who knows at this point. With regard to USA, people need to wear masks and   social distance  to bring numbers down.  It's far from over. I hope your plans will happen. I've rescheduled  a Valtics trip  now for the 3rd time. My USA  trip  is a BIG question  mark for mid Sept. If it continues  like this  that too will have to be postponed.


----------



## mav (Jul 26, 2020)

I agree, no one wants us I can't blame them.  I wouldn't either.  Actually, I have a laundry list of states in the USA I wouldn't go to if they paid my way, and that includes airfare, 5 star lodging, and all meals.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 26, 2020)

UK  just closed air bridge with Spain.  Cases  soared in mainland Spain.









						UK puts Spain back on unsafe country list for COVID-19
					

Britain is advising people not to travel to Spain and has removed the country from the list of safe places to travel following a surge of COVID-19 cases




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## nerodog (Aug 7, 2020)

U.S. State Department Lifts Health Advisory Against International Travel — What to Know
					

The State Department has lifted its Level 4 Health Advisory, returning to deeming destinations safe for travel on a country-by-country basis.




					www.travelandleisure.com


----------



## mav (Aug 7, 2020)

Thank you nerodog for the update.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 7, 2020)

State Department Lifts “Level 4 Global Health Advisory” – But Does It Mean Anything?
					

The U.S. State Department is no longer discouraging Americans from going abroad, by lifting the first Global Level 4 Health Advisory in history. But with many nations closing borders to Americans, is the move a hollow victory? Americans are no longer discouraged from traveling abroad, but will...



					www.flyertalk.com
				





Very interesting... many countries  have not listed ban on American  travelers.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 8, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Very interesting... many countries have not listed ban on American travelers.



Most of Europe has.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 8, 2020)

Pompey Family said:


> Most of Europe has.


I'm not aware of countries lifting ban on American travelers to Europe without any quarantine . Here in Portugal  it is essential travel only. Many countries  do not have air bridges.  Can you elaborate  on your information  about the ban being lifted from European countries  and which ones are allowing free travel without quarantine  to Americans? Thanks . I'm thinking the typo listed rather  than lifted  might be the culprit here !!!

I know my September  flights to USA have been canceled  from Ireland until Sept 21st.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 9, 2020)

Apologies, my comment wasn't written particularly well. What I was attempting to convey was that most European countries still maintain a ban on American travellers entering Europe. Therefore the lowering of the travel advisories has little impact where travel to Europe is concerned.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 9, 2020)

Pompey Family said:


> Apologies, my comment wasn't written particularly well. What I was attempting to convey was that most European countries still maintain a ban on American travellers entering Europe. Therefore the lowering of the travel advisories has little impact where travel to Europe is concerned.


Exactly  !!! ..that's what I thought as well. I thought  I missed something..lololo.... have a great day!!!


----------



## mav (Aug 9, 2020)

Some Americans in Ireland won't quarantine, turning businesses into 'passport control'
					

With little to no quarantine enforcement on visitors, some Irish business owners say they have had to take matters into their own hands.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nerodog (Aug 9, 2020)

mav said:


> Some Americans in Ireland won't quarantine, turning businesses into 'passport control'
> 
> 
> With little to no quarantine enforcement on visitors, some Irish business owners say they have had to take matters into their own hands.
> ...


Air bridges to Ireland are very limited at present unless a 14 day quarantine.


----------



## mav (Aug 10, 2020)

Germany imposes mandatory testing for arrivals from high risk areas
					

Germany has rolled out compulsory coronavirus testing for all arrivals from high-risk areas as infection rates continued to climb across the country. There have been more than 1,000 new infections reported for the past three days, the first time daily new infection numbers have reached four...




					www.yahoo.com
				




Now if only they would let American tourists in, I would GLADLY get a test.


----------



## mav (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi nerodog, when  they finally let us in I will be there butt over shoulders . I might even just on my broom and not even wait for a plane


----------



## nerodog (Aug 10, 2020)

mav said:


> Hi nerodog, when  they finally let us in I will be there butt over shoulders . I might even just on my broom and not even wait for a plane


Too funny... and I'm trying to make a visit stateside.... same problem right now !!! Spent most of the weekend redoing  my trip and postponing  and crossing  my fingers for February!!!


----------



## mav (Aug 10, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Too funny... and I'm trying to make a visit stateside.... same problem right now !!! Spent most of the weekend redoing  my trip and postponing  and crossing  my fingers for February!!!



   Good luck, there are a lot of last minute cancellations coming in for nice places. I have a grocery list of states I won't go to , but am very happy with the states and areas we are getting. Just be sure to read any restrictions in a state before you head there, mainly  needing a covid test ahead of time.  We need to retake it again for the state we are leaving for Friday, it's 72 hours ahead of time, so tomorrow we retake it. Needed it in July for a trip, same thing.
   I sure hope your February trip happens!! I truly understand the frustration.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 10, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Air bridges to Ireland are very limited at present unless a 14 day quarantine.



Haven't had enough Portuguese coffee yet this morning....I thought I real ALL bridges to Ireland are very limited. For sure I'd undergo quarantine just to get to Ireland via a bridge from the US!!

Reminds me of that old joke: A man unleashes a genie from a bottle. His wish is for a bridge from California to Hawaii. The genie replies that's not possible, please make another request. So the man asks for the wisdom to understand his wife. Genie replies: So do you want that bridge two lanes or four?


----------



## nerodog (Aug 10, 2020)

L





beejaybeeohio said:


> Haven't had enough Portuguese coffee yet this morning....I thought I real ALL bridges to Ireland are very limited. For sure I'd undergo quarantine just to get to Ireland via a bridge from the US!!
> 
> Reminds me of that old joke: A man unleashes a genie from a bottle. His wish is for a bridge from California to Hawaii. The genie replies that's not possible, please make another request. So the man asks for the wisdom to understand his wife. Genie replies: So do you want that bridge two lanes or four?


Lololo... you are right...Ireland  is only allowing  certain countries  that meet criteria  which can change rapidly!!! My issue is I'm only visiting for 2 weeks so makes no sense for my situation!!!!


----------



## nerodog (Aug 10, 2020)

M





mav said:


> Good luck, there are a lot of last minute cancellations coming in for nice places. I have a grocery list of states I won't go to , but am very happy with the states and areas we are getting. Just be sure to read any restrictions in a state before you head there, mainly  needing a covid test ahead of time.  We need to retake it again for the state we are leaving for Friday, it's 72 hours ahead of time, so tomorrow we retake it. Needed it in July for a trip, same thing.
> I sure hope your February trip happens!! I truly understand the frustration.


Me too... staying put for now... too uncertain  and complicated  on this end .


----------

